# Lake Dam Spillway



## KillerChaos (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok these were taken at Smithville Lake in Smithville Missouri, about 15-20 minutes north of Kansas City.

ok these trees are back on a walking trail which is to the right of the 6th picture.





























Feedback Welcome


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 23, 2006)

That first one is nice. The trees look interesting. As if bowing to each other to then dance a gigue .
Must look absolutely stunning there in spring when the new leaves come out!

And I also like the fourth. The reflection of the sky in the water.
What is a spillway, by the way? I can see your pictures, but what does it regulate? The waters of Lake Michigan?


----------



## KillerChaos (Feb 23, 2006)

well not lake michigan....hah cuz its nowhere near Michigan but Smithville Lake like i said in my 1st post....i dont have any pics of the lake right now but i'll try and go there tomorrow and take some, if it's nice outside. But yea it's basically a man made lake and dam that they built up with that big tunnel spillway thing that my pictures are of, and it helps to prevent flooding.

Edit: ok heres a preview of the pictures of the lake. see my Smithville Lake thread for more pics of the lake.


----------

